# Mehr objekte darstellen als Pixel vorhanden



## qdoi123 (10. Okt 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe keine Ahnung wie ich das Realisieren soll. 
Ich will soetwas wie ein Balkendiagramm machen, allerdings mit bis zu 10.000 Werten! Da ein standard Bildschirm normalerweise nur maximal 1920 Pixel hat, habe ich viel zu wenig Platz wenn jedes 1px breit ist! Wie soll ich das machen? Die Implementierung ist für mich kein Problem, ich weiß nur nicht wie ich die große Anzahl an Werten mit einer begrenzten Visualisierungsmöglichkeit darstellen kann


----------



## Joose (10. Okt 2014)

Sind es immer 10.000 Werte? Müssen immer alle sichtbar sein?

Ansonsten kannst du es auch realisieren indem du den User die Möglichkeit gibst in dem Diagramm rein bzw. raus zu zoomen.
Bzw. einen Bereich makieren, welher detaillierter angezeigt werden soll usw.


----------



## qdoi123 (10. Okt 2014)

Ja immer 10.000!
Das mit dem Zoomen wäre eine Option, aber ich würde trotzdem gerne alles anzeigen.


----------



## lord239123 (10. Okt 2014)

Dann fasse doch einfach zusammen und sag dass 6 Einheiten = 1 Pixel sind.


----------



## Thallius (10. Okt 2014)

Kein Mensch will 10000 Werte einzeln betrachten. Gerade dafür sind Computer ja da, dass sie uns helfen die Daten aufzubreiten, dass sie für uns verwertbar sind.

Also überlege noch einmal was der User eigentlich an Informationen aus den Daten ziehen will und stelle sie entsprechend da.

Gruss

Claus


----------



## Gucky (10. Okt 2014)

Wenn du alles gleichzeitig anzeigen möchtest, dann musst du dir wohl einen größeren Monitor kaufen oder mehrere zusammenschalten. Alternativ könntest du nachgucken, wie viele Pixel du zur Verfügung hast und dementsprechent viele Werte zusammenfassen, sodass trotzdem alle Werte angezeigt werden. Beim Ranzoomen werden die zusammengefassten Werte wieder auseinander gezogen und je nach Zoomeinytellung werden weniger Werte zusammengefasst.


----------



## Androbin (11. Okt 2014)

1. Such dir den größten Wert aus deiner Liste
2. Berechne anhand dessen (1.) den Maßstab
3. Verrechne den Maßstab (2.) mit deinen Werten
4. Zeichne dein Diagramm gemäß (3.)


----------

